# Trick Club!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I was thinking it might be fun to start a _Trick Of The Month_ club.

Each month we can pick a trick to train, from basic to advanced, silly to essential. Anyone who wants to give it a shot can share their progress through photos or stories. Or feel free to just follow along for inspiration!

If your poodle already knows the month's trick, you can try proofing it in a new location, with new distractions, or with a twist of your choosing.

Interested? Send me a PM with your choice for trick #1!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Peggy I think we should start with tricks from the AKC novice tricks list. If you have a CGC with your dog you only need five tricks from the list to get the TKN title. Video evaluations have been added to in person evaluations during COVID. The evaluations are done by CGC evaluators.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Here's a favorite of mine, an old photo from our member Asuk, who taught her dog how spin a fidget spinner.










There are some neat tricks with these on YouTube. If you try teaching this trick, just be careful to not leave it unattended so your poodle doesn't chew it up or swallow it.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Yeessss! That sounds like so much fun! I’ll try to brainstorm a few and pull a couple from my books ! Do you think we should detail how to train the tricks for beginners? @lily cd re, that sounds like a fabulous idea!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you take tricks off the AKC list for novice there are videos on the AKC site on how to teach them. You can also look for material from Kyra Sundance who has books and I think videos on trick training.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

There are lots of free resources out there, which cater to a variety of training styles. But if you're struggling to get started with a particular month's trick, just let us know and I'm sure you'll get lots of advice. We'll help each other along. 

I'll announce the first trick on September 1st.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Edit: Here's the AKC Trick Dog Application and links to all levels.

This is very exciting. I look forward to see what any of our members do!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita I think the list of tricks is the same, but there is a newer version of that form so you can have the evaluator just need one piece of paper for the video version of evaluating them. Here is the link for the video eval version. http://images.akc.org/pdf/trick_dog_novice.pdf You also still will need the title application.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks! I'll delete the old first link.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There are also versions of that form for the other levels of tricks titles in case anyone is feeling very ambitious and wants to look ahead.



http://images.akc.org/pdf/trick_dog_Intermediate.pdf





http://images.akc.org/pdf/trick_dog_advanced.pdf





http://images.akc.org/pdf/trick_dog_Performer.pdf





http://images.akc.org/pdf/Elite_Performer.pdf



Have fun everyone.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

FloofyPoodle suggested I join the fun over here. I look forward to the upcoming trick announcement.

In the meantime, here's a trick Neely taught himself (8 seconds):


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

mvhplank said:


> FloofyPoodle suggested I join the fun over here. I look forward to the upcoming trick announcement.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a trick Neely taught himself (8 seconds):


In case you missed it, here's the link to our first trick:









Trick Club: September 2020


Welcome to Trick Club! This month's trick is a two-parter, courtesy of EVpoodle and the AKC novice trick dog checklist: Get In / Sits in Box Teach your poodle to 1) get in a box and 2) sit in the box on cue. Here's a video to get you started...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

